# Defekter Hinterbau, explodierte Kettenstrebe beim SCOTT SPARK RC SL 900



## GSP-Heimkehrer (5. Februar 2019)

Servus in die Runde

Als üblich stiller Mitleser möchte ich hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem SCOTT Service in einem Schadenfall berichten.
Im April 18 stand auf EBAY bei "the PROS closed" in den USA ein SCOTT SPARK RC SL 900 Modelljahr 2018 zum Verkauf. Der Rahmen war neu, hatte jedoch am Oberrohr einen Kratzer im Lack, wahrscheinlich hatte der Schalthebel bei einer Lenkerbewegung den Lack beschädigt. Da für mich die Optik nur zweitrangig ist, schlug ich zu und importierte den Rahmen in die Schweiz. Der Versand und Import war problemlos.

Jetzt die ersten unschöne Überraschungen.
1. Das Lager zwischen Rockarms und Hauptrahmen waren komplett fest. Der Hinterbau konnte nicht bewegt werden.
Als Maschinenbauer stellten sich mir bereits da einige Frage der Qualitätssicherung. Ok, Lager geöffnet und festgestellt: Die Lager waren blitz blank, neu, praktisch trocken und auf beiden Seiten kaum etwas Fett drin. Den Hinterbau mit habe ich mit passendem Fett wieder gangbar gemacht.
2. Dazu waren die Dämpferaufnahmen der Rockarms nicht plan. Die musste ich nacharbeiten und säubern.

Bei SCOTT Schweiz ein Feedback gegeben und gefragt, was sie von der Auslieferqualität hielten. Da nach ungefähr zwei oder drei Wochen keine Antwort kam, rief ich beim Hauptsitz hier in der Schweiz in Fribourg an, da ich die Rockarms gerne aus Carbon gehabt hätte. Meine Email ging wohl irgendwie vergessen. Kurze Zeit später rief der Zuständige zurück und konnte mir die Artikelnummer der Rockarms geben und entschuldigte sich für die Qualitätsprobleme. Das sollte so nicht passieren.

Den Sommer fuhr ich mit dem Hardtail zu Ende und baute den Rahmen erst im September auf, bis zum Dezember erreichte der Rahmen nur gerade zirka 30 Betriebsstunden. Im Dezember war ich auf einer Bike-Tour im Ausland. In der zweiten Woche explodierte die Kettenstrebe auf der Aussenseite, als ich durch eine kleine Senke fuhr. Sehr ärgerlich, da ich zum Hotel zurücklaufen und die restliche Woche ein Rennrad mieten musste. Zuhause bei SCOTT Schweiz angefragt bezüglich des Schadens und die Antwort bekommen, bitte zum Regionalen Händler bringe. Der Händler schaute sich den Schaden an und eröffnete einen Garantiefall bei SCOTT Schweiz.

Nach drei Wochen kam heute von SCOTT Schweiz die Antwort, da der Rahmen in die USA als Komplettbike ausgeliefert und anschliessend als Rahmenset weiterverkauft wurde, gewähren sie mir keinerlei Garantie und ich müsse für die Reparatur die vollen umgerechnet 1100€ für einen neuen Hinterbau bezahlen. Auch ein Crash-Replacement sei nicht möglich.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass ich den Mehrpreis für ein Schweizer Quantitätsprodukt bereit war zu bezahlen und sich anschliessend der Hersteller, aus meiner Sicht, sich von seiner Verantwortung drückt. Man wird als Endkonsument durch die ehrlich Kommunikation schlussendlich abgestraft.


----------



## Rajesh (5. Februar 2019)

Es ist durchaus üblich, dass eine Garantie nur dem (registrierten) Erstbesitzer gewährt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (6. Februar 2019)

Und für einzelne Rahmen, auch wenn bei Scott direkt gekauft, gibt's auch keine Garantie.
Sind also schon zwei AusschlussKriterien. Hättest also nur auf Kulanz hoffen können


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und für einzelne Rahmen, auch wenn bei Scott direkt gekauft, gibt's auch keine Garantie.
> Sind also schon zwei AusschlussKriterien. Hättest also nur auf Kulanz hoffen können



Auf Rahmen gibt Scott keine Garantie? Wohl kaum....


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Februar 2019)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/support/warranty/

Nur auf komplett montierte Räder. Irgendwo steht sogar das selbst die nur gilt wenn das Rad fertig montiert beim Händler abgeholt wird.

Somit sind Rahmenkits ausgenommen. Und damit erst recht gebraucht gekaufte einzelne Rahmen


----------



## hardtails (6. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Auf Rahmen gibt Scott keine Garantie? Wohl kaum....


Dir ist schon klar das garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, oder?


----------



## T_N_T (6. Februar 2019)

Garantie hin oder her, das riecht nach mangelhafter Kettenstrebe oder fehlenden Hinweisen (auch Mangel), wenn die Kettenstrebe nicht an den Rahmen gehört und deshalb gebrochen sein sollte.

Mangel = Gewährleistungsfall (auch wenn keine Garantie vorliegen sollte)


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist, oder?



Meine Güte, dann halt Gewährleistung .


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Februar 2019)

Es ist trotzdem ein Armutszeugnis von Scott, das da überhaupt was brechen kann. Allein schon, um ihren "guten" Ruf zu retten, hätten die die Ketterstrebe kostenlos tauschen müssen. Ein Grund mehr dafür, warum ich immer noch Alu favorisiere.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dann halt Gewährleistung .


Da das aber ein riesiger Unterschied ist, ist dein  aber sehr unangebracht und zeugt eher von Dummheit.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Da das aber ein riesiger Unterschied ist, ist dein  aber sehr unangebracht und zeugt eher von Dummheit.


Mit euren Klugscheißereien helft ihr dem TE bestimmt weiter. Das ist dumm!!!!
Zumal jeder weiß, was gemeint war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (6. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dann halt Gewährleistung .


Und die gibt es nur in der EU bzw nationales Recht. Und wenn es die hier geben würde, dann hat man Anspruch auf Gewährleistung nur gegen den Verkäufer (in den USA) und nicht dem Hersteller



S-H-A schrieb:


> Mit euren Klugscheißereien helft ihr dem TE bestimmt weiter. Das ist dumm!!!!


da kann man dem TE nicht helfen. Nur den Rat, das nächste Mal in der Schweiz bei einem Händler zu kaufen.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Und die gibt es nur in der EU. Und wenn es die hier geben würde, dann nur gegen den Verkäufer (in der USA)
> 
> 
> da kann man dem TE nicht helfen. Nur den Rat, das nächste Mal in der Schweiz bei einem Händler zu kaufen.



Klar, vor allem scheint der TE nicht der Erstbesitzer zu sein. Dann ist er eh raus. Mir ging es nur um die Aussage, dass es auf einzelne Rahmen keine GARANTIE/GEWÄRLEISTUNG gibt.
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das bezog sich ja nicht auf die USA!?
Die Formulierung im Link ist da ja Recht schwammig.


----------



## Paddyfr (6. Februar 2019)

Ich habe dir eine PN gesendet / @GSP-Heimkehrer


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2019)

Nächstes Mal einfach beim Service Testsieger Canyon kaufen. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/01/30/mtb-news-de-user-award-2018-kundenservice

Da gibt's neue Kettenstreben im 3er-Pack, wenn es bricht. 

Sorry, der musste sein .


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

Man hört immer mehr solcher Geschichten. Canyon bleibt mit Shimano Spitzenreiter. Aber von Scott, Specialized und CD z.B. hört man immer häufiger von sturem, wenig kulantem Verhalten. Den Herstellern geht es anscheinend zu gut. Oder viele Kunden sind zu inkonsequent, lassen sich zuviel gefallen. Solch ein Verhalten gehört mit ewigem Nichtkaufen abgestraft!
Allein die Tatsache, dass Scott ein Serviceheft vorschreibt, ist für mich Grund genug, kein Scott zu kaufen. Auch wenn mir die Bikes durchaus gefallen.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2019)

Problem bei sowas ist immer die Beweisbarkeit. Der Hersteller sagt einfach, dass das Rad nicht bestimmungsgemäß benutzt wurde und schiebt dem Kunden den schwarzen Peter zu. 
Und dann beweis mal,  das du ordentlich gefahren bist und nicht mit dem Xc Hardtail das Roadgap gesprungen bist.

Einem Freund ist mal eine Felge während der Fahrt gebrochen, auf einem S0 Trail. Konnte  er anhand der GPS Aufzeichnung beweisen.
Trotzdem hat sich der Hersteller monatelang geweigert die Verantwortung wegen Qualitätsmängeln zu übernehmen und das musste vor Gericht geklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Problem bei sowas ist immer die Beweisbarkeit. Der Hersteller sagt einfach, dass das Rad nicht bestimmungsgemäß benutzt wurde und schiebt dem Kunden den schwarzen Peter zu.
> Und dann beweis mal,  das du ordentlich gefahren bist und nicht mit dem Xc Hardtail das Roadgap gesprungen bist.
> 
> Einem Freund ist mal eine Felge während der Fahrt gebrochen, auf einem S0 Trail. Konnte  er anhand der GPS Aufzeichnung beweisen.
> Trotzdem hat sich der Hersteller monatelang geweigert die Verantwortung wegen Qualitätsmängeln zu übernehmen und das musste vor Gericht geklärt werden.



Welcher Hersteller?


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2019)

Kann ich gerade nicht genau sagen. Ist schon etwas her. Ich meine Fulcrum, aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (6. Februar 2019)

Danke schon mal für das Intresse.

Nach reichlicher Recherche würde ich sagen, dass SCOTT sicher Garantie auf ein Rahmenset gibt, es wurde ja von ihnen aufgebaut. 
Der Witz mit dem Registrieren ist, dass innerhalb 10 Tage nach Kauf dich da eingeschrieben haben musst um in den Genuss der 5 Jahre Gewährleistung zu kommen. 
Ich denke, der Hersteller streitet ja nicht ab, dass die Strebe bei einem solchen Einsatz und mir als fahrer mit um die 82kg halten sollte. Er versteckt sich halt hinter der Aussage, dass der Rahmen über einen 2. Händler lief und somit die Garantie aus ihrer Sicht raus ist.



S-H-A schrieb:


> Das bezog sich ja nicht auf die USA!?


Es kann gut sein, dass Amerikanisches Recht hier zu tragen kommt. Da der Rahmen ich den Rahmen in der USA gekauft habe.


Paddyfr schrieb:


> Ich habe dir eine PN gesendet /
> 
> @GSP-Heimkehrer


Hab dir zurückgeschrieben, danke! 

Noch ein Bild aus anderer Perspektive:


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Februar 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Intresse.
> 
> Nach reichlicher Recherche würde ich sagen, dass SCOTT sicher Garantie auf ein Rahmenset gibt, es wurde ja von ihnen aufgebaut.



Würdest DU sagen,aber wenn Scott extra schreibt NUR Komplettbikes, dann meinen Sie das halt auch so.
Und Scott versteckt sich auch nicht hinter der Aussage, das sind halt auch klare Bedingungen. 
Das wäre so unegfähr das gleiche wenn sie dir nach 10 Jahren noch Garantie geben obwohl sie nur 5 Jahre schreiben....Aber was sind schon 5 Jahre mehr oder weniger


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Würdest DU sagen,aber wenn Scott extra schreibt NUR Komplettbikes, dann meinen Sie das halt auch so.
> Und Scott versteckt sich auch nicht hinter der Aussage, das sind halt auch klare Bedingungen.
> Das wäre so unegfähr das gleiche wenn sie dir nach 10 Jahren noch Garantie geben obwohl sie nur 5 Jahre schreiben....Aber was sind schon 5 Jahre mehr oder weniger



Scott muss sich aber an die Gesetzte halten.


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Scott muss sich aber an die Gesetzte halten.


und wo tun sie das nicht ?


----------



## S-H-A (6. Februar 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> und wo tun sie das nicht ?



Keine Gewährleistung auf einzelne Rahmen?


----------



## Rajesh (6. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Keine Gewährleistung auf einzelne Rahmen?


Gesetzliche Gewährleistung gibt es zwischen Händler (Verkäufer) und Käufer. Da ist der Hersteller raus.
Also verstößt SCOTT auch da gegen kein Gesetz. (es sei denn in USA oder Schweiz ist es anders)


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2019)

Auf der Webseite von dem Verkäufer ist es recht klar dargestellt: es gilt das Gesetz von Colorado (nicht Schweiz, nicht EU). Sie bieten eine 30 Tage Rückgabe an.

https://www.theproscloset.com/pages/certified-pre-owned


----------



## DR_Z (11. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß, gehört nicht hier hin, aber...
Ein Freund kauft bei Rose ein Granite Chief und beklagt nach ca. 1 Jahr Lackschäden.
Nach einigem hin und her wegen der Art der Nachbesserung bekommt er einen neuen Rahmen.
Das von einem "Versender" der seine Bikes wahrscheinlich mit einer deutlich geringeren Spanne verkaufen muss.

Es gibt also schon unterschiedliche Arten von Kundendienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (11. Februar 2019)

Der TE beschwert sich, das ein über Ebay in den USA gekaufter Rahmen in der Schweiz nicht als Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall behandelt wird. 

Sollte eigentlich kar sein, dass entsprechnede Ansprüche gegen Scott in CH nicht existieren. Machens sie es trotzdem, ist es nett und gute Werbung. Aber was zum empört Einfordern ist es halt nicht. 



GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass ich den Mehrpreis für ein Schweizer Quantitätsprodukt bereit war zu bezahlen und sich anschliessend der Hersteller, aus meiner Sicht, sich von seiner Verantwortung drückt.



Dem Mehrpreis für das Schweizer Quantitätsprodukt hast du durch den Kauf in den USA ja minimiert- leider mit den Folgen für die Gewährleistung. Das ist halt leider der Haken an derartigen Deals.


----------



## nightwolf (11. Februar 2019)

Bei 'Damenrad' fehlt ein Buchstabe. Ein R
Bei 'Scott' fehlen zwei. Neben dem R auch noch ein H.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (11. Februar 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde
> 
> Als üblich stiller Mitleser möchte ich hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem SCOTT Service in einem Schadenfall berichten.
> Im April 18 stand auf EBAY bei "the PROS closed" in den USA ein SCOTT SPARK RC SL 900 Modelljahr 2018 zum Verkauf. Der Rahmen war neu, hatte jedoch am Oberrohr einen Kratzer im Lack, wahrscheinlich hatte der Schalthebel bei einer Lenkerbewegung den Lack beschädigt. Da für mich die Optik nur zweitrangig ist, schlug ich zu und importierte den Rahmen in die Schweiz. Der Versand und Import war problemlos.
> ...


Äh... Auch wenn es mir leid für Dich tut kann ich Scott hier durchaus verstehen. In jeder Anleitung bei Bikes steht, dass die Garantie nicht übertragbar ist und nur für den ersten Käufer gilt, was auch eine Grund hat: Bei einem Bike aus zweiter Hand bekommt der Hersteller keinerlei nützliche Informationen zum Schadenshergang. Kann es sein, dass Du echten Schrott gekauft hast und einem unehrlichen Verkäufer auf den Leim gegangen bist? Für mich scheint es so zu sein. Ich würde diesen Mal fragen, was er Dir hier eigentlich angedreht hat.


----------



## DR_Z (11. Februar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Äh... Auch wenn es mir leid für Dich tut kann ich Scott hier durchaus verstehen.


Stellvertretend für alle, die hier Verständnis für Scott vorgeben. Würde wahrscheinlich bei euch genau so sein wenn es euer Problem wäre.
Es gibt etliche Firmen, die bei einem Crash-Replacement gar nicht nach dem Grund fragen und mindestens eine kulante Regelung anbieten. Niemand beschädigt mutwillig einen Carbonrahmen und wenn jemand mit dem PKW drüber gefahren wäre, dann ließe sich das bestimmt feststellen. Für mich ist so eine Vorgehensweise eines Bike-Anbieters immer ein Grund zu überlegen ob man dort kaufen sollte.
Wir wissen doch, dass wir mit unserem Sport in einem Grenzbereich unterwegs sind und auch viel Geld für die Komponenten bezahlen.
Was man daraus lernen kann, ist vor dem Kauf den gesamten Servicebereich der infragekommenden Lieferanten zu betrachten.
Die hohe Nachfrage steigt doch einigen in den Kopf und dann können sie den Hals nicht voll kriegen.


----------



## S-H-A (11. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Stellvertretend für alle, die hier Verständnis für Scott vorgeben. Würde wahrscheinlich bei euch genau so sein wenn es euer Problem wäre.
> Es gibt etliche Firmen, die bei einem Crash-Replacement gar nicht nach dem Grund fragen und mindestens eine kulante Regelung anbieten. Niemand beschädigt mutwillig einen Carbonrahmen und wenn jemand mit dem PKW drüber gefahren wäre, dann ließe sich das bestimmt feststellen. Für mich ist so eine Vorgehensweise eines Bike-Anbieters immer ein Grund zu überlegen ob man dort kaufen sollte.
> Wir wissen doch, dass wir mit unserem Sport in einem Grenzbereich unterwegs sind und auch viel Geld für die Komponenten bezahlen.
> Was man daraus lernen kann, ist vor dem Kauf den gesamten Servicebereich der infragekommenden Lieferanten zu betrachten.
> Die hohe Nachfrage steigt doch einigen in den Kopf und dann können sie den Hals nicht voll kriegen.



+1


----------



## Deleted 347960 (11. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Stellvertretend für alle, die hier Verständnis für Scott vorgeben. Würde wahrscheinlich bei euch genau so sein wenn es euer Problem wäre.
> Es gibt etliche Firmen, die bei einem Crash-Replacement gar nicht nach dem Grund fragen und mindestens eine kulante Regelung anbieten. Niemand beschädigt mutwillig einen Carbonrahmen und wenn jemand mit dem PKW drüber gefahren wäre, dann ließe sich das bestimmt feststellen. Für mich ist so eine Vorgehensweise eines Bike-Anbieters immer ein Grund zu überlegen ob man dort kaufen sollte.
> Wir wissen doch, dass wir mit unserem Sport in einem Grenzbereich unterwegs sind und auch viel Geld für die Komponenten bezahlen.
> Was man daraus lernen kann, ist vor dem Kauf den gesamten Servicebereich der infragekommenden Lieferanten zu betrachten.
> Die hohe Nachfrage steigt doch einigen in den Kopf und dann können sie den Hals nicht voll kriegen.


Versuch doch einfach mal, dich in die Lage eines Herstellers zu versetzen: Jemand kommt mit einem geschrotteten Teil und will von Dir, dass Du es ihm kostenlos ersetzt. Er hat es irgendwo gekauft, bei einem Zwischenhändler, von dem Du absolut keine Information darüber hast, ob er von dem Teil eine Ahnung hat und wie er es behandelt haben könnte. Derjenige, der von Dir Ersatz will, hat ebenso keinen blassen, was das Teil erlebt hat. Ich würde demjenigen, der möglichst billig gekauft hat und jetzt von mir seinen Schaden ersetzt haben will, auf keinen Fall ein neues Teil schenken sondern ihn dahin schicken, wo er schon vorher so günstig eingekauft hat.


----------



## DR_Z (11. Februar 2019)

Wir als Kunden haben es in der Hand. 
Was kostet den Hersteller eine Schwinge und wieviel verliert er wenn wir ihm den schwachen Service nicht durchgehen lassen. Auf wessen Seite stehst du eigentlich?


----------



## hardtails (11. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Wir als Kunden haben es in der Hand.
> Was kostet den Hersteller eine Schwinge und wieviel verliert er wenn wir ihm den schwachen Service nicht durchgehen lassen. Auf wessen Seite stehst du eigentlich?



Gelbwesten überziehen und los?


----------



## Rajesh (12. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Stellvertretend für alle, die hier Verständnis für Scott vorgeben. Würde wahrscheinlich bei euch genau so sein wenn es euer Problem wäre.
> Es gibt etliche Firmen, die bei einem Crash-Replacement gar nicht nach dem Grund fragen und mindestens eine kulante Regelung anbieten. Niemand beschädigt mutwillig einen Carbonrahmen und wenn jemand mit dem PKW drüber gefahren wäre, dann ließe sich das bestimmt feststellen. Für mich ist so eine Vorgehensweise eines Bike-Anbieters immer ein Grund zu überlegen ob man dort kaufen sollte.
> Wir wissen doch, dass wir mit unserem Sport in einem Grenzbereich unterwegs sind und auch viel Geld für die Komponenten bezahlen.
> Was man daraus lernen kann, ist vor dem Kauf den gesamten Servicebereich der infragekommenden Lieferanten zu betrachten.
> Die hohe Nachfrage steigt doch einigen in den Kopf und dann können sie den Hals nicht voll kriegen.


Wenn man den vollen Service haben will, muss man auch den vollen Preis bei einem Händler zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Wir als Kunden haben es in der Hand.
> Was kostet den Hersteller eine Schwinge und wieviel verliert er wenn wir ihm den schwachen Service nicht durchgehen lassen. Auf wessen Seite stehst du eigentlich?


Kommt auf die Situation an. Ich denke das habe ich klar gemacht, wie ich die Dinge sehe. Wenn ich beim Kauf um jeden Preis Geiz ist geil anwende, darf ich dann nicht den Hersteller verantwortlich machen, wenn mein Geiz übertrieben war.


----------



## Mario8 (12. Februar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Versuch doch einfach mal, dich in die Lage eines Herstellers zu versetzen: Jemand kommt mit einem geschrotteten Teil und will von Dir, dass Du es ihm kostenlos ersetzt.....


Es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, welche Naivlinge oder Lügner und Betrüger so ein Service täglich aushalten muss oder auf was er diese Quote schätzt. Gute Kulanz ist wie eine Versicherung - allerdings werden alle Kunden ungefragt und zwangsweise zur "Versicherungsprämie" herangezogen, denn auf diese werden die Kulanzkosten verteilt und wie bei richtigen Versicherungen gibt es Versicherungsbetrug. Sehe daher Kulanz zwiespältig.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Februar 2019)

Ach, ich habe lang in einem Sport Onlineshop im Versand gearbeitet und da auch die Retourenabwicklung unter mir gehabt.
Könnte da Geschichten erzählen was Leute denken für was der Händler bzw Hersteller alles verantwortlich sein soll und Garantie leisten soll.
Was viele vergessen, jeder Hersteller und Händler macht das in erster Linie weil er was verdienen will. Nicht um umsonst Teile anzubieten und zu jedem kulant zu sein


----------



## Mario8 (12. Februar 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe lang in einem Sport Onlineshop im Versand gearbeitet und da auch die Retourenabwicklung unter mir gehabt.
> Könnte da Geschichten erzählen was Leute denken für was der Händler bzw Hersteller alles verantwortlich sein soll und Garantie leisten soll.
> Was viele vergessen, jeder Hersteller und Händler macht das in erster Linie weil er was verdienen will. Nicht um umsonst Teile anzubieten und zu jedem kulant zu sein


, und wenn nichts verdient wird, gibt es weder Produkte noch Jobs.


----------



## DR_Z (12. Februar 2019)

Wir sollten mal beim Thema bleiben. Es bricht ein Rahmenteil welches niemals brechen sollte und so wie die Fotos zeigen ist auch keine Spur einer äußeren Gewalteinwirkung erkennbar.
Klar, wir Biker sind von Natur aus Betrüger und zerbrechen Schwingen um die Kulanz der Hersteller zu testen. 
Alleine schon die Gewährleistung für den Rahmen am Erstbesitz fest zu machen ist völlig unsinnig und dient nur dazu, die Verantwortung für verkauften Murks zu reduzieren.
Mit gutem Willen könnte man an der zerbrochenen Schwinge feststellen ob es ein Herstellungsfehler oder übermäßige Gewalt war. Dies müsste auch das Ziel jedes Qualitätsherstellers sein um die Qualität seines Produktes zu verbessern und deswegen muss er unbedingt jedes Carbonteil welches gebrochen ist in die Hände bekommen um es zu untersuchen. 
Es macht doch wohl Sinn dem enttäuschten Kunden, der ja schon erhebliche Umstände und eventuell sogar Verletzungen erlitten hat mit einem besonderen Preis entgegen zu kommen. 
Gibt es eine bessere Werbung für eine Marke und eine einfacher Möglichkeit aus einem Fail einen Gewinn zu machen?


----------



## Danimal (12. Februar 2019)

So sehe ich das auch. Rahmenbrüche passieren (gemessen an der Anzahl verkaufter MTB-Rahmen) gottseidank ja extrem selten. In den paar wenigen Fällen hätten die Hersteller die Gelegenheit, den Kunden durch guten Service zufriedenzustellen und langfristig zu binden. Jede Marketingkampagne kostet das x-fache davon! Hier hätte jetzt auf zwei Seiten ein Loblied auf Scott gesungen werden können!

Trotzdem verbocken es viele. Ich hatte bereits Pech mit Cannondale, früher auch mal mit anderen Markenherstellern. Ist mir schleierhaft, warum der Service (oder auch die Kulanz) insbesondere bei den eher höherpreisigen Marken teilweise so schlecht ausfällt - dabei ist es doch gerade das, was den hohen Preis rechtfertigen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (12. Februar 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Kunden durch guten Service zufriedenzustellen


Er ist kein Kunde von Scott. Von dem Wiederverkauf hatte Scott nichts. Scott macht sein Geschäft beim Erstverkauf. Darum ist es für Scott besser neue Ware zu verkaufen. Warum sollen sie den Sekundärmarkt unterstützen, wovon sie nichts haben?


----------



## DR_Z (12. Februar 2019)

Schon mal was von Markenimage gehört. Dafür geben Firmen im allgemeinen Millionen aus.


----------



## EL Pablo (12. Februar 2019)

als konsument hat man die wahl: man kann neu kaufen und hat gewährleistungsansprüche. oder gebraucht ohne ansprüche. ob einem die ersparnis das wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen. 

und zu dem konkreten fall: warum ging der rahmen denn nicht zurück, als der erste mangel, die festen lager, direkt nach dem kauf auftrat?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> als konsument hat man die wahl: man kann neu kaufen und hat gewährleistungsansprüche. oder gebraucht ohne ansprüche. ob einem die ersparnis das wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> und zu dem konkreten fall: warum ging der rahmen denn nicht zurück, als der erste mangel, die festen lager, direkt nach dem kauf auftrat?


Genau so sehe ich es auch. Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit einem Schwalbe Reifen, der von Anfang an eine Schwachstelle hatte, die beim Tubeless fahren dann erst einmal weiter aufriss und mich unterwegs pumpen lies, dann nach ein paar weiteren Runden ein großes Loch zur Folge hatte.
Ich habe den Reifen an den Verkäufer zurückgeschickt, der mir den Preis erstattete. Problemlos, weil es eben ein seriöser Verkäufer war. Mich damit an Schwalbe Taiwan zu wenden, wäre mir überhaupt nicht in den Sinn gekommen, obwohl es nicht gerade der Hit war, das Rad zwei Kilometer heim zu schieben.
Der TE hier hat irgendwo etwas gekauft, das ging schief, warum ist nicht nachvollziehbar, vermutlich auch für ihn selber nicht. Er weiss weder, was der Rahmen schon hinter sich hatte, bevor er ihn gekauft hatte, noch ob der Rahmen wirklich original ist. Nebulöse Herkunft, ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Und ich verstehe nicht, warum Scott Schweiz für so ein Teil die Verantwortung übernehmen soll, noch zudem mit solch Lückenhaften Infos über den Schadensfall. Woher will der TE wissen, dass der Rahmen nicht schon einen Knacks in der Kettenstrebe hatte, nur z. B.?
Kundendienst und Garantie gut und Recht, aber es gibt auch Grenzen und der TE hat immer noch die Möglichkeit sich an den zu wenden, der ihm den Schrott verkauft hat.


----------



## Danimal (12. Februar 2019)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Von dem Wiederverkauf hatte Scott nichts. Scott macht sein Geschäft beim Erstverkauf. Darum ist es für Scott besser neue Ware zu verkaufen. Warum sollen sie den Sekundärmarkt unterstützen, wovon sie nichts haben?



Es könnte Scott vollkommen wurscht sein, durch wieviele Hände der Rahmen gegangen ist. Der Erstkäufer hat Scott die Kohle dafür auf den Tisch gelegt, damit hat Scott seinen Gewinn gemacht. Die Beschränkung der Garantie auf den Erstbesitzer ist eine gängige Möglichkeit, den Garantieumfang zu schmälern und potenzielle Käufer dazu zu bewegen, doch lieber ein Neurad zu kaufen. Ansonsten spräche überhaupt nichts dagegen!
Es gibt auch einige wenige Hersteller, die ihrem Produkt genug vertrauen, um auch dem xten Besitzer guten Service zu bieten. Rohloff habe ich als solchen kennengelernt.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Es könnte Scott vollkommen wurscht sein, durch wieviele Hände der Rahmen gegangen ist. Der Erstkäufer hat Scott die Kohle dafür auf den Tisch gelegt, damit hat Scott seinen Gewinn gemacht. Die Beschränkung der Garantie auf den Erstbesitzer ist eine gängige Möglichkeit, den Garantieumfang zu schmälern und potenzielle Käufer dazu zu bewegen, doch lieber ein Neurad zu kaufen. Ansonsten spräche überhaupt nichts dagegen!
> Es gibt auch einige wenige Hersteller, die ihrem Produkt genug vertrauen, um auch dem xten Besitzer guten Service zu bieten. Rohloff habe ich als solchen kennengelernt.


Nein, kann es nicht. Denn für Scott ist es dann nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, ob ein Gewährleistungsfall vorliegt oder nicht. Wenn nämlich mehrere 150 Kilomänner mit dem Bike den Downhill runtergerast sind und das Bike nur für 100 Kilo zugelassen ist, könnte es z. B. daran liegen, dass der Rahmen kaputt geht, wenn der letzte 90 Kilo Besitzer den Schaden erleidet. Das ist für keinen Hersteller nachvollziehbar, wenn das Teil durch mehrere Hände gegangen ist und darum ist es vollkommen gerechtfertigt, die Gewährleistung nur gegenüber dem ersten Käufer zu bieten.
Das machen alle so und es hat auch einen logischen Grund.
Der TE hat aber in jedem Fall die Möglichkeit, den Fall bei dem zu reklamieren, der ihm den Rahmen verkauft hat. Ob er das getan hat, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber vermutlich nein. Und das kann ich nur dann verstehen, wenn dieser Verkäufer jegliche Gewährleistung von vornherein ausgeschlossen hat. Dann ist der Käufer aber einem klassischen Betrug aufgesessen und ich verstehe wirklich nicht, weshalb Scott dafür die Zeche zahlen sollte.


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Februar 2019)

Auf gebrauchte Rahmen iwo im Ausland gekaufte Räder Garantie. Guter Scherz


----------



## KUBIKUS (12. Februar 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Auf gebrauchte Rahmen iwo im Ausland gekaufte Räder Garantie. Guter Scherz


Hast Du Dir all die Beiträge mal durchgelesen? Hier geht es um die Kulanz eines Herstellers, die ich in so einem Fall, wenn es mir passiert wäre, auch gewünscht hätte. Dies ist jedoch nicht der Fall und hat mit einem Scherz nichts zu tun. 
Ich weiß, mein Beitrag ist jetzt dem TE auch nicht hilfreich, ich hingegen bin Ihm dankbar, denn auch ich hab somit meine Meinung, ob für oder gegen Scott, spielt aber keine Rolle.


----------



## fiatpolski (12. Februar 2019)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Er ist kein Kunde von Scott. Von dem Wiederverkauf hatte Scott nichts. Scott macht sein Geschäft beim Erstverkauf. Darum ist es für Scott besser neue Ware zu verkaufen. Warum sollen sie den Sekundärmarkt unterstützen, wovon sie nichts haben?



Sehe ich anders: Ein hoher Wiederverkaufswert ist auch ein Kaufargument. Ein kulanter Umgang bezahlt sich nicht monetär, aber Image kann man eben auch nicht kaufen.

Positivbeispiel Banshee:
Kumpel von mir hatte seinen gebraucht gekauften Banshee Rahmen geschrottet. Er hat trotzdem Crash Replacement bekommen (ein paar Hunnis weniger auf den neuen Rahmen).


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders: Ein hoher Wiederverkaufswert ist auch ein Kaufargument. Ein kulanter Umgang bezahlt sich nicht monetär, aber Image kann man eben auch nicht kaufen.
> 
> Positivbeispiel Banshee:
> Kumpel von mir hatte seinen gebraucht gekauften Banshee Rahmen geschrottet. Er hat trotzdem Crash Replacement bekommen (ein paar Hunnis weniger auf den neuen Rahmen).


Wäre interessant, wo er das angefragt hatte, beim Händler, wo der Vorbesitzer das Bike gekauft hatte oder bei Banshee? Darüber hinaus ist Crash Replacement keine Gewährleistung, sondern ein Marketing Instrument und bei diesem ist der Hersteller nicht daran interessiert, ob der Kunde den Schaden verursacht hat, deswegen kostet es ja auch was im Gegensatz zur Gewährleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeneralStone (12. Februar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Crash Replacement keine Gewährleistung, sondern ein Marketing Instrument und bei diesem ist der Hersteller nicht daran interessiert, ob der Kunde den Schaden verursacht hat, deswegen kostet es ja auch was im Gegensatz zur Gewährleistung.


Dafür kostet es aber um einiges weniger als neu zu kaufen


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

GeneralStone schrieb:


> Dafür kostet es aber um einiges weniger als neu zu kaufen


Ja, hat aber, wie gesagt, nichts mit Gewährleistung sondern mit Marketing zu tun.


----------



## DR_Z (12. Februar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ja, hat aber, wie gesagt, nichts mit Gewährleistung sondern mit Marketing zu tun.


Entspann dich doch mal. Wir sind doch nicht so weit auseinander. 
Die Diskussion hat sich doch gerade daran entzündet, dass Scott nicht einmal zu einem irgendwie gearteten Crashreplacement willens war.
Es ist doch meist so, dass man schon weiß, dass man keinen rechtlichen Gewährleistungsanspruch hat, sich aber doch freut wenn ein Beitrag des Herstellers die Reparatur etwas kostengünstiger gestalten läßt. Sind ja einige Hersteller zu unkomplizierten Ersatzleistungen bereit. Einige Namen sind hier schon genannt worden.
Hierdurch wird am Ende dann auch eine langfristig Markenbindung erzielt. 
Wer sich einen Scott-Rahmen kauft, dem kann man nicht Geiz ist geil vorwerfen auch wenn er den im Internetmarkt erworben hat.


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Februar 2019)

Ich wüsste ja gerne mal warum das Crashreplacement ausgeschlagen wurde. Vermutlich hat der alte Rahmen kein Boost und die haben einfach keinen Rahmen mit der konfiguration. Zack wars des.


----------



## DR_Z (12. Februar 2019)

Sie haben aber ein Heckteil angeboten. Meinst du die wären so dreist zu hoffen, der Kunde bestellt dann nicht und es würde nicht auffallen, dass Ersatz gar nicht mehr lieferbar wäre


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Februar 2019)

Was mich auch interessiert.... Wieso werfen die meisten Scott mangelndes mitgefühl vor aber keiner vermutet des der Bruch vllt durch schlechte Verpackung oder behandlung im Flieger oder beim Transport kaputt gegangen ist? Optisch muss sich das nicht zwingend zeigen. Ist halt merkwürdig das ne Kettenstrebe an einer geraden durchgehenden Stelle bricht


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Sie haben aber ein Heckteil angeboten. Meinst du die wären so dreist zu hoffen, der Kunde bestellt dann nicht und es würde nicht auffallen, dass Ersatz gar nicht mehr lieferbar wäre


haste recht hab ich übergangen des ihm ein Hinterbau angeboten wurde


----------



## Deleted 347960 (12. Februar 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Entspann dich doch mal. Wir sind doch nicht so weit auseinander.
> Die Diskussion hat sich doch gerade daran entzündet, dass Scott nicht einmal zu einem irgendwie gearteten Crashreplacement willens war.
> Es ist doch meist so, dass man schon weiß, dass man keinen rechtlichen Gewährleistungsanspruch hat, sich aber doch freut wenn ein Beitrag des Herstellers die Reparatur etwas kostengünstiger gestalten läßt. Sind ja einige Hersteller zu unkomplizierten Ersatzleistungen bereit. Einige Namen sind hier schon genannt worden.
> Hierdurch wird am Ende dann auch eine langfristig Markenbindung erzielt.
> Wer sich einen Scott-Rahmen kauft, dem kann man nicht Geiz ist geil vorwerfen auch wenn er den im Internetmarkt erworben hat.


Wieso soll ich mich entspannen?!? Hier ging's doch darum, dass jemand irgendwo ein Teil gekauft hat, wo er's am billigsten gesehen hat, ohne auf die Garantiebedingungen zu achten und dann, wo das Teil kaputt war, sich bei Scott in der Schweiz beschwert, weil sie ihm das Teil nicht kostenlos ersetzen. Und jetzt wird plötzlich über Crash Replacement und was weiss ich was gefaselt, obwohl das eine ganz andere Baustelle ist und sich darüber ausgelassen, dass Scott sowas nicht anbietet, was aber von vornherein eigentlich, d. h. vor dem Kauf klar war. Ich denke, dass eher Du Dich ein wenig entspannen solltest, denn hier wirfst Du so ziemlich alles in einen Topf, um Scott als inkulant darzustellen. Ich habe bis jetzt immer noch keine Info dazu gefunden, ob der TE sich auch an den Verkäufer gewendet hat und was dieser von der Anfrage gehalten hat, also kann ich diesbezüglich nur mutmaßen. Aufgabe wäre es aber vom Verkäufer, den Preis eines vielleicht schon beim Kauf schrottreifen zu erstatten. Scott kann man aus meiner Sicht hier keinesfalls in die Pflicht nehmen. Du vergisst ganz offensichtlich auch, dass der Bruch der Kettenstrebe die Spitze des Eisbergs ist. Von Anfang an klemmten ja auch die Lager. Der TE ist einem Betrug aufgesessen, das kann passieren, wenn man um jeden Preis sparen will und sowas nenne ich halt mal Geiz ist geil. Aber dann den Hersteller des Rahmens hier als inkulant darstellen, weil ihm dieser die Zeche für seine Naivität nicht zahlen will halte ich schon für ziemlich albern.


----------



## Danimal (13. Februar 2019)

Ihr habt ja alle Recht - trotzdem: Es ist doch kackegal wie das Teil kaputtgegangen ist. Und auch, ob da vorher etliche 150kg-Leute die Rampage mit gefahren sind. SO OFT kommt ein solcher Defekt bei Scott hoffentlich nicht vor und sie hätten - Garantie hin oder her - mit ein wenig Kulanz und Service einen Kunden zufriedenstellen und das eigene Image aufpolieren können. Haben sie aber nicht, sondern der Thread hier bewirkt genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (13. Februar 2019)

Eine Antwort von Scott hätte auch so aussehen können:

"Lieber XYZ, leider hast Du Dein Scott-MTB über für uns nicht nachvollziehbare Kanäle erworben, wogegen unsere Garantie-Richtlinien nur eine Garantie für den Erstkäufer des Rades vorsehen. Trotzdem möchten wir natürlich, dass Du auch weiterhin auf SCOTT unterwegs bist und noch viel Spaß mit Deinem Rad hast. Daher bieten wir Dir ausnahmsweise aus Kulanz einen Ersatzhinterbau zum Selbstkostenpreis von WENIG EUR an. Wenn Du diesen Service auch gut findest - erzähl anderen davon!"


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (14. Februar 2019)

Servus Leute!

Danke an alle für die Teilweise sehr konstruktiven Beiträge hier in meinem Fall.
Hab mich Parallel zum Händler in der Schweiz auch mit @Paddyfr bei SCOTT Deutschland eine Abklärung machen lassen.

Es zeigte sich sehr schnell, dass wohl beim Einsenden der Dokumente zu SCOTT Schweiz etwas falsch gelaufen war.
Aus diesem Grund, da jetzt alle Daten vorlagen, wurde der Garantieanspruch gewährt und der Hinterbau eines RC SL von 2017 traf gestern bei Paddyfr ein.

Der Hinterbau wurde heute fachmännisch getauscht und geht wohl zu weiteren Abklärungen zurück zu SCOTT.

Nochmals Danke an Patrick und Marco und dem jochens-bikeshop.de - Team!

grüäss


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Februar 2019)

Na geht doch.


----------



## Danimal (4. März 2019)

Siehste! Happy End, Scott kann nämlich Service!


----------



## evil_rider (4. April 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Danke an alle für die Teilweise sehr konstruktiven Beiträge hier in meinem Fall.
> Hab mich Parallel zum Händler in der Schweiz auch mit @Paddyfr bei SCOTT Deutschland eine Abklärung machen lassen.
> ...



was anderes hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, als ehemaliger scott händler* habe ich nur gute erfahrungen mit deren garantie und kulanz gemacht, gleiches gilt für DT... schweizer halt.

*der laden wo ich gearbeitet habe hat immer noch scott, und wenn der laden um die ecke nicht auch scott hätte, hätte ich sie auch ins programm genommen, aber da man kein böses blut will, bleibts bei felt


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (19. April 2019)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich nur gute erfahrungen mit deren garantie und kulanz


Ja leider erst, nachdem ich hier geschrieben hatte. Von Scott Schweiz kam gar nix. Ob es nun am Händler lag oder an Scott, kann ich dir nicht sagen...
Scott Deutschland war 1a mit Stern. 

Grüäss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (19. April 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Ja leider erst, nachdem ich hier geschrieben hatte. Von Scott Schweiz kam gar nix. Ob es nun am Händler lag oder an Scott, kann ich dir nicht sagen...
> Scott Deutschland war 1a mit Stern.
> 
> Grüäss



ja, das weiss nun niemand... denke aber wird wohl eine fehlkommunikation gewesen sein... ende gut, alles gut


----------



## RocketMorton (10. März 2020)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Markenimage gehört. Dafür geben Firmen im allgemeinen Millionen aus.



Das Markenimage von Scott wäre voll im Eimer wenn sie dem TE Kulanz gewährt hätten. Ich als Schweizer Scott Händler werde ja von Scott durch diese Nichtkulanz unterstützt. Sonst könnten sich ja alle ihre Rahmen preiswert im Ausland bestellen, Scott gibt ja entweder volle Gewährleistung oder ist kulant. Ich als Händler erwarte aber von Scott dass sie mich als Händler unterstützen ergo Gewährleistung nur dem anbieten der bei einem in dem Fall Schweizer Fachhändler gekauft hat. 

PS: Ich habe nicht jedes Spark das herauskam getestet, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Serienmodell gibt bei dem der Lenker beim Umschlagen das Oberrohr touchiert.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2020)

RocketMorton schrieb:


> Das Markenimage von Scott wäre voll im Eimer wenn sie dem TE Kulanz gewährt hätten. Ich als Schweizer Scott Händler werde ja von Scott durch diese Nichtkulanz unterstützt. Sonst könnten sich ja alle ihre Rahmen preiswert im Ausland bestellen, Scott gibt ja entweder volle Gewährleistung oder ist kulant. Ich als Händler erwarte aber von Scott dass sie mich als Händler unterstützen ergo Gewährleistung nur dem anbieten der bei einem in dem Fall Schweizer Fachhändler gekauft hat.
> 
> PS: Ich habe nicht jedes Spark das herauskam getestet, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Serienmodell gibt bei dem der Lenker beim Umschlagen das Oberrohr touchiert.




und ich als händler erwarte das die garantieleistungen weltweit gelten, punkt.

manche bekommen den hals einfach nicht voll


----------

